

Get ready for the YC interviews: make sure you know the partners - way66
http://yc-partners.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html

======
Archio
TL;DR: Harvard, MIT, Yale, Stanford, Stanford, Oxford, Yale, Cambridge, MIT,
Stanford, Harvard. It is difficult to tell if this is an indication that YC
overwhelmingly prefers people from extremely prestigious name-brand
universities, or only people from said universities have any chance of being
"connected" enough to get into YC.

~~~
rdl
I think it's more that several of the founders of YC were part of the
MIT/Harvard community, so it grew from there. The participants in YC are much
more diverse than the YC partnership.

------
e1ven
Very cute.

Two thoughts-

1- I might suggest that if you're encouraging people to study/memorize the
names for YC interviews, you provide a downloadable/clippable version, that
they can paste into standard flashcard tools.

2- You're loading Zepto externally through cloudflare, but calling it as an
inline script. This is causing an issue where Zepto can't initialize, as the
external JS hasn't loaded yet. There are a number of ways to fix this, but it
renders the site unusable in chrome for me (Although it works in other
browsers)

~~~
way66
2\. Thanks Colin, I've fixed that!

------
spolu
Robert Morris is a very very very serious guy in his field. I wish I could
interview with him to chat a little bit about exokernels!

------
rdl
There are also YC alumni walking around in the waiting area before the
interviews, usually -- probably identifiable by YC clothing items
(sweatshirts, t-shirts) or by generally looking less nervous than
applicants...

And there are a couple more YC employees usually present, handling scheduling
and logistics.

------
daniel_levine
Some extra notes: Justin Kan is currently one of the founders of another YC
company, Exec. RTM is the eponym of the "Morris worm" believed to be the first
Internet worm (you note this a bit with the discovery of buffer overflow).

------
way66
Good luck everyone for the interviews! We've made that for us to prepare but
we thought other people will be interested too, so we've quickly made this
website (works well on your phone as a full screen app!)

------
way66
Is it fun to come before your interview and hang out with another applicants
or everyone is so stressed (fixing the demo!) ?

------
psycho
I know that you shouldn't mix Jessica Livingston with secretary - many people
do, they say.

------
vicapow
i put together my own little version:

<http://vicapow.clickb.in/investor/partner/person/yc>

------
julien
Pretty smart page :) Whoever did that deserves their YC spot!

------
Timothee
Do all these partners give interviews?

~~~
vecter
AFAIK, only PG, Harj, Jessica, Garry, PB, Geoff, Sam, and maybe RTM and/or
Trevor?

~~~
way66
There are 3 tracks (fyi).

------
sneak
pg needs a better press photo than the one where he looks surprised at being
asked a stupid question.

~~~
way66
we like this face!

------
bfluzin
Well that's a nice panel.

